# MK677 - Insane Hunger



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, after 40 mins of taking this I got so hungry that I raided my fridge and ate everything in it.

This is going to be one fun winter bulk....

:thumb


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

What dose you taking mate?

the hunger does subside after a week or so btw...


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

Taking 25mg - Yeah I did read different things about the hunger subsiding but hopefully it stays for as long as possible 

@Big Ian


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

Honestly cant believe how much im eating and not getting full, im scared my intestine is gonna explode. I just went shop and spent £64 on food aswell....


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

DrDarkside said:


> Honestly cant believe how much im eating and not getting full, im scared my intestine is gonna explode. I just went shop and spent £64 on food aswell....


 Haha only ever gone up to 20mg and that was pretty bad, i stick to 10mg nowadays....

which brand you using bud?


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

Big Ian said:


> Haha only ever gone up to 20mg and that was pretty bad, i stick to 10mg nowadays....
> 
> which brand you using bud?


 Receptor Chem


----------

